# clear sidemarkers



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

where can i get some clear sidemarkers for my 93 sentra


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well there might be some for sale in the classifieds or you can make your own out of the material that covers flouresent lights. I also heard that miata clears only require a bit of work to make it fit in the bumpers. Also once again this is a very commonly asked questions so search

try this link if you wanna make your own
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december00/


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

you could try ebay. You could buy any sidemarker , all you need is to drill a hole to install it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup, you could get any sidemarker but since you're driving a Nissan, i suggest get clear Nissan sidemarkers.They're available overseas y'know


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how do they look?
i made a mistake with going with some crappy ones few years back and now one of them stopped working so instead of fixing it again i was thinking of getting some nice clear ones. These are ...semi clear, kind of plastic used on clear corners. I want real clear ones like the crystal clear corners  .Any ideas where i could get them besides eBay?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

crystal Nissan sentra sidemarkers


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice, how much do they go for in US $?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ir you could try universal ones that you can get almost anywhere, just get one in the size and style that you want.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Crystal sidemarkers*

:cheers: WOW! I Like those markers,.. I wouldnt mind a pair of those for myself,..yeah, anyone know about how much those go for?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i bought mine for 20 bux but they dont have nissan on them but they look exactly like that


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i want the ones with Nissan on em lol


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

me too but i dont think theyll work on a B13...................


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

You can make anything work! They're just like any other side marker aren't they?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

new94 said:


> You can make anything work! They're just like any other side marker aren't they?


well teh ones on the b13 bumper are quite long, and those ones are shorter and go on the front fenders, so i dont think theyll fit in the stock locations............oh well.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

u or a body shop could patch up the old holes and drill new ones in different location. Not the cheapest thing ..but if you really want those sidemarkers that bad..hehe


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

there are a whole bunch around shops...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

does anyone know where i could fine some clear sidemarkers and/or clear turn signals for an 87 300zx


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> does anyone know where i could fine some clear sidemarkers and/or clear turn signals for an 87 300zx


make your own


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

91sentra said:


> make your own


.....how do i do that?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> .....how do i do that?


check out the link in the 2nd post that is in this thread, its a basic do it yourself thing, im gonna do it whenever i get some time....


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

91sentra said:


> check out the link in the 2nd post that is in this thread, its a basic do it yourself thing, im gonna do it whenever i get some time....


most def that shit sounds good 2 me looks good 2


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

nismoboy93 said:


> most def that shit sounds good 2 me looks good 2


I understood about half of what you said LOL! just say to instead of 2 and avoid the confusion...


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

91sentra said:


> I understood about half of what you said LOL! just say to instead of 2 and avoid the confusion...


sorry im a lazzy typer


----------

